# Introduction to the Royal Dutch Police KNPV Training Program...



## Joshua McGrotty (Apr 15, 2013)

I am looking for a copy of this but can't find it anywhere.

Would anyone be willing to sell a copy from around the world and I will pay international shipping?

If not, would someone be willing to photocopy/scan the book and email me a PDF of it for a generous fee?

This book is supposed to be a valuable tool but it can't be found anywhere!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Was just in a workshop that featured a couple of KNPV trainers. Now I understand Alice's posts a whole lot more and the training philosophy behind it. I think if you can find it, you will definitely get something from it. Good solid info from the two I met. Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Josh if you find it would you mind posting an update? I'm curious and am interested in knowing who the targeted audience is.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

never heard of it, but you may be correct that there are none available anywhere, I'll keep my eyes open at garage sales for ya..  (j/k)


----------



## Lee Hendricks (Sep 6, 2011)

Having lost track years ago of the author of this book & former club member, John Jons, this post got me looking. This is one of many books I've loaned out over the years never to see again. When I found John, he had revised/edited his book and was in the process of getting it printed again.

I received an email from John tonight with the following info, hopefully this doesn't violate anything as I have no monetary connection to this book:

"Hey Lee!

Got the book back from the printer yesterday – it’s now available. See the attachment.

Please feel free to share the following info… thank you.

The 2nd Edition of the “Introduction to the Royal Dutch Police Dog KNPV Training Program” is now available. This book is the first book published in English that describes in detail the KNPV certification examination program. It covers the breeding philosophy, puppy selection, training methods and the certification examinations that produce the KNPV Police Dogs. Price $32.00 + $2.64 Tax (in Texas)+ $4.37 for mailing - Total $39.01. 

Please send a check made out to J. Jons at 4015 West Pine Brook Way, Houston, TX 77059. Provide me with your mailing address and your email address – so I that I can let you know when the book is mailed to you. 

If you prefer to use a credit card – email me at [email protected] and I will send you the details."

Hope this helps!

Lee


----------

